# Windows Media Player - deleting duplicates



## sallyf (Jan 19, 2008)

I just returned to WMP from iTunes and I clicked on Search for Media Files. I'm sure it had added my new music, but it also appears to have duplicated all my other media files! Do I need to delete one by one or is there another way?
Thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

I would just delete everything out of the WMP library, making sure to not delete the actual files. Then to make sure that you only put in the files you want, drag-and-drop them into the library.

If you have them all in one folder, just drag the whole folder in.


----------

